# pulling a sugino crank



## NTJEvan (Jan 17, 2010)

will the Park Tools CWP-7C crank tool get the job done? havent had much luck finding a Sugino specific tool

this is the tool i'm refering to:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TL289B01-Park+Tool+Cwp-7C+Crank+Puller.aspx


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

yep..it will work fine


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

You may have to pull the swivel off the puller on the end that pushes on the BB spindle. A friend used mine and swore the crank was stuck. It was never going to come off over the swivel end. Removed the end and it poped right off. 

Just keep in in mind you may have to do that.


----------



## NTJEvan (Jan 17, 2010)

That was what i was worried about, it seemed like the pusher was just way too big to get through the square hole on the crank. but if its removable then i see no problems


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

That pusher does not look overly large compared to the threaded body of the tool. It looks like it will clear through the square hole.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

That Park tool will work just fine. 

Trust Dave Hickey (really)!


----------



## NTJEvan (Jan 17, 2010)

zmudshark said:


> Trust Dave Hickey (really)!


Sounds like a voting slogan....but i will in fact trust Dave's voice on this one, I'm going to be ordering tools tonight so i just wanted to make sure to get the right ones the first time.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

NTJEvan said:


> Sounds like a voting slogan....but i will in fact trust Dave's voice on this one, I'm going to be ordering tools tonight so i just wanted to make sure to get the right ones the first time.



A tip...When you remove the crank bolts...make sure there isn't a washer inside the crank...It's a great way to strip crank threads....Remove the washer prior to using the tool


----------



## 11.4 (Mar 2, 2008)

No. That one actually won't work. It's made with a wider face to accommodate Octalink cranks only. The face is wider than the square splined hole in the Sugino cranks and will never work. You want the CCP-22, which has the narrower face and is made for square-splined crankarms. 

The warning about removing the brass washer inside the crank should still be observed, but I do believe most crank washers actually accommodate the CCP-22 without a problem because of its narrower head.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

11.4 said:


> No. That one actually won't work. It's made with a wider face to accommodate Octalink cranks only. The face is wider than the square splined hole in the Sugino cranks and will never work. You want the CCP-22, which has the narrower face and is made for square-splined crankarms.
> 
> The warning about removing the brass washer inside the crank should still be observed, but I do believe most crank washers actually accommodate the CCP-22 without a problem because of its narrower head.


Yes it will..I have this puller and it works for both.....See Park instructions below

_Park Tool CWP-7 Crank Puller

The universal design of the CWP-7C has a rotating tip pressed into each end of the tool (*11.3mm and 16.3mm) so it will remove both square taper and splined (ISIS Drive, Octalink) crank arms.*
Compatibility
Square taper, ISIS, or Octalink_


----------



## NTJEvan (Jan 17, 2010)

The washer point is actually something I've been trying to figure out...for some reason i have the idea in my head that after removing the fixing bolts and dustcaps that there is still something in there to remove before trying to pull off the crank. 

Just by looking i cant for the life of me see anything with an allen head or that looks like a nut but I'm thinking that doesnt meant theres not one actually there....where/what would i be looking for if theres a washer/nut still to remove?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

NTJEvan said:


> The washer point is actually something I've been trying to figure out...for some reason i have the idea in my head that after removing the fixing bolts and dustcaps that there is still something in there to remove before trying to pull off the crank.
> 
> Just by looking i cant for the life of me see anything with an allen head or that looks like a nut but I'm thinking that doesnt meant theres not one actually there....where/what would i be looking for if theres a washer/nut still to remove?



This picture is of a Dura Ace 7400 BB...There are washers that are installed prior to the fixing bolt... Not all bottom brackets have them.. You can tell pretty easily if they are there....


----------



## NTJEvan (Jan 17, 2010)

Ah, gotya. The sugino didnt seem to have anything like that in it. the fixing bolt itself had a large face to it, almost like a washer, with the dustcap attatched (see pic)

ff topic:
You dont happen to have a picture like that of a headset broken apart? I cant for the life of me figure out the process of installing a fork onto a frame and i think its because i cant visualize a headset


----------



## NTJEvan (Jan 17, 2010)

actually i take that back...didnt know some of Zinn's videos were online


----------

